# Fish or seafood appetizer



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

I am putting together a menu for an app party for 80-100. The client would like 4 different, substantial apps, one of them being fish/seafood. My concern is that everything will have to be prepared ahead, as the venue has minimal kitchen space. Bacon wrapped scallops or shrimp were suggested, but I don't see how those would be possible to so safely, with good quality, in advance. 

The only things I have thought of otherwise are a smoked trout spread or ceviche 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Looking for hot, cold, or room temp? Any staff?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Bacon wrapped anything is almost always overcooked and rubbery. Bad choice.

Cold would be the way to go for seafood and or fish.

Served, passed, or buffet?


----------



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

I will have access to a warming box, and cooler. So I could do warm if it is something that will hold warm with quality and safety. 

There will be staff to pass the apps. 

Thank you!!


----------



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

Chefross said:


> Bacon wrapped anything is almost always overcooked and rubbery. Bad choice.
> 
> Cold would be the way to go for seafood and or fish.
> 
> Served, passed, or buffet?


The apps will be passed. I was thinking too that it would have to be cold for the fish/seafood app.

Thank you!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You did not mention where you were located but here in the Houston area the weather is still cool enuf for warmish soup shooters.

Lobster (shrimp, crawfish, crab) bisque is always a hit plus it is pretty on the tray.

Keep the cream warm and add just before plating.

mimi

edit for spell check


----------



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> You did not mention where you were located but here in the Houston area the weather is still cool enuf for warmish soup shooters.
> Lobster (shrimp, crawfish, crab) bisque is always a hit plus it is pretty on the tray.
> Keep the cream warm and add just before plating.
> 
> ...


I am in Colorado. I like the bisque Idea!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I noticed the handsome pup you are using as an avatar.

My Korkie could be its twin!

Papillon mix?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

OBTW welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Will staff be able to assist with assemble on site?


----------



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> Will staff be able to assist with assemble on site?


To serve, yes. No guarantee to help assemble.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

the following suggestions can be served cold

tuna loin seasoned with gomasio and szechuan peppercorns, seared rare and sliced, on a daikon radish coin place a bed of seaweed sesame salad, then the tuna slice, top with a fermented black bean sauce and pickled ginger

scallops poached in a spicy coconut broth, in a tasting spoon put a bed of seared baby bok choy and napa cabbage, then pour in some of the coconut broth, place the scallop and top with a banana galangal chutney

brush shrimp with a honey lime glaze and grill, in a won ton cup put some curried mango sorbet, top with shrimp and sprinkle with micro mint


----------



## stltryng (Apr 19, 2016)

I am a seafood Product Developer and we have a few products that would fit the bill. We ship product all over the world. Here are links to our two websites:

http://comeausea.com/meal-sizes/

http://www.willykrauch.com/products.html

Good Luck! Hope we can be of assistance!


----------



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> I noticed the handsome pup you are using as an avatar.
> My Korkie could be its twin!
> Papillon mix?
> 
> mimi


Actually she was full border collie. The prick ears would suggest otherwise. She had a papillon fried though!


----------



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## erin hess (Feb 26, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> the following suggestions can be served cold
> 
> tuna loin seasoned with gomasio and szechuan peppercorns, seared rare and sliced, on a daikon radish coin place a bed of seaweed sesame salad, then the tuna slice, top with a fermented black bean sauce and pickled ginger
> 
> ...


Oh wow! How far ahead could the scallops be poached, chilled then served?

I love all of these suggestions! Thank you!


----------

